# Greener Pastures in heaven



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that... Are the both from the same mare?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mandybunny (May 28, 2014)

No =(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

mandybunny said:


> Lost my filly Sunday. Lost my other filly last year. =( I just hope and know Jesus is taking care of my babies up in heaven
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can't imagine heaven without horses.....and the book of Revelations tells us Jesus will return riding a great white horse....

So my guess is they're very well cared for and much loved.

So are you.

Sorry for your loss, but some little girl up in heaven needed a horse....


----------



## becky61 (Jun 5, 2014)

I hope horses are in Heaven cause there are few I would love to see-Buttons,Little Boy,Dancer,Cocoa,Mammy,and the most recent loss this week Twister;she was my oldest granddaughter's barrel horse and as Keesha was out of town she doesn't know about it,will be returning from state FFA convention and will learn about it today.


----------

